# Sweet potato idea?



## Shaheen (Jul 7, 2006)

I usually have my sweet potatoes boiled or roasted. I need some ideas to break the monotony. Thanks!


----------



## kats (Jul 7, 2006)

I made this one last Thanksgiving and it's delicious. Just don't remember if I got it from Food Network or Everyday Food...

Katia
www.onfoodanddrinks.com

Roasted Sweet Potato Wedges with Saffron Aioli

Saffron Aioli: 
3 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 large egg yolk 
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon warm water 
1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice 
Pinch saffron 
1 1/3 cup golden-colored extra-virgin olive oil (See Cook's Note) 
Potatoes: 
4 sweet potatoes (about 2 pounds), scrubbed and blemishes removed 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
Kosher salt

To make the aioli: Lightly sprinkle the garlic with a pinch of the salt and smash it into a paste with the side of a cook's knife. Set aside.

Pour about 2 inches of water into a small saucepan and bring to a simmer over medium heat.

In a medium, heatproof bowl, whisk together the remaining salt, egg yolk, vinegar, water, lemon juice, and saffron until light and frothy. Place the bowl over the simmering water and whisk constantly until the yolk mixture is just warmer than room temperature, about 20 seconds. Remove from the heat and whisk in the garlic paste.

While whisking constantly, gradually drizzle in the olive oil until a smooth and slightly thick sauce is formed. Store in the refrigerator until ready to use.

Meanwhile, make the sweet potatoes: Position a rack in the center of the oven and preheat to 425 degrees F.

Put a baking sheet on the center rack and preheat for 10 minutes. 
Quarter the sweet potatoes and leave the skins on. In a large bowl, toss the wedges with the olive oil. Carefully remove the hot baking sheet from the oven and place the wedges evenly spaced on the pan, cut-side down. Bake until the bottoms of the potatoes are lightly browned, about 15 minutes.

Carefully remove the hot baking sheet from the oven. Turn the wedges so the other cut side comes in contact with the hot baking sheet. Continue to bake the sweet potatoes until both sides are browned and tender, about 15 minutes more.

To serve, arrange the sweet potatoes on a platter, and season with salt, to taste. Drizzle the potatoes with some of the aioli. Serve warm.


----------



## Dina (Jul 7, 2006)

Shaheen,
Check out this website full of sweet potato recipes. This website comes in handy for everything and anything you like to cook. Simpy type sweet potatoes on the search box if you don't get to the link immediately.  http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_16224,00.html


----------



## Constance (Jul 7, 2006)

My favorite way to eat a sweet potato is baked with butter, just like a regular baked potato. 
Have you ever had the really bright orange ones from Louisiana? They are the best! I ate four of them one night when I was 8 months pregnant with my first child, then ended up calling the doctor at midnight, thinking I was in labor. 
He asked what I'd had for supper, and I told him 4 sweet potatoes and some boiled cabbage. He chuckled and said I just had gas.


----------



## Haggis (Jul 7, 2006)

*Sweet Potato and Avocado Quesadilla*

I made this up yesterday for lunch to use up some leftovers:

2 flour tortillas
1 small sweet potato, cut into thin slices, steamed (or boiled)
half an avocado
ground cumin
1 small garlic clove, minced
cheese, if you want it

Mash the avocado with the cumin and garlic to taste, season with salt and pepper. Spread mixture over one tortilla, top with cooked sweet potato slices and cheese if using. Place the other tortilla on top and cook both sides until crispy.

Enjoy.


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 7, 2006)

We love sweet potato fries or wedges in the oven. Here's one of our favorite recipes from Everyday Food Magazine at the following link:
*http://tinyurl.com/jjml8*
*Another favorite of our is sweet potato biscuits. There is also a  good recipe for those in Everyday Food. Here's the link:*
*http://tinyurl.com/hau8o*
* For the sweet potato puree called for in the biscuit recipe, just cook some sweet potatos and mash them up. You can use a little milk if they are too dry.*


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 8, 2006)

This is a total TNT, I love it alongside meat dishes with Middle Eastern, Indian or Thai spices in them.

*Sweet Potato Coconut Casserole* 


5 large sweet potatoes, peeled and quartered (or cut into six pieces if they are really big) 

2/3 cup milk or plain soy milk 

¼ cup all purpose flour 

1 1/3 cup of nuts of your choice (I like to use cashews), finely chopped or left whole 

2 tbsp butter or vegetarian margarine 

1 cup of flaked coconut 


Preheat you oven to 375°F/190°C and give a medium to large sized baking (or casserole) dish a light greasing. 

 In a large sauce pot (stock pot) boil the sweet potatoes for 150-20 minutes or until tender when pricked with a fork. 

 Once cooked, drain the potatoes and transfer them to a large mixing bowl. Combine with the brown sugar, milk (or soy milk), butter (or other fat), and flour. Stir well with a study spoon and try to coat the potatoes in the flour. Pour the mixture into your lightly greased baking dish and sprinkle with the coconut and nuts. 

Cover with foil and bake in the preheated over for 20 minutes. Then remove the foil and cook for 10-15 minutes or until the top is lightly golden and crunchy. 

 Remove the dish from the oven and allow to cool and firm up a bit for 5-10 minutes before serving. Store any leftover, well covered, for up to 3 days in the fridge, or freeze for up to 2 months. 


Makes about 5 cups worth, or enough to serve 4 people as a side dish


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 8, 2006)

Shaheen, here is a recipe for sweet potato halva that I make and that is delicious.  It's not low calorie

3 sweet potatoes (medium size)
1 cup of milk
1 can condensed milk
2 sticks of unsalted butter
2 tsp of cardamom powder
Chopped almonds and pistachios for garnish

Roast or boil the sweet potatoes until tender.  Mash them with a fork in a bowl. 

Add the sweet potatoes and condensed milk and regular milk in a heavy bottom saucepan.  Add 1 stick of butter and allow the mixture to cook until most of the liquid evaporate.  Next add the additional stick butter and cardamom powder and fry it for another 30  minutes (use a lot of elbow grease). 

Garnish with almonds, pistachios and serve warm.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 8, 2006)

I love it, Yakuta! That recipe is being C&P faster than you can say "yum-yum"; thank-you, I can't wait to try this one


----------



## Constance (Jul 8, 2006)

How about twice baked sweet potatoes? 

Bake the potatoes, cut in half, and scoop out, just as you would for white potatoes. Mash with butter and refill potato shells. Top with chopped apple with cinnamon and sugar...or well drained crushed pineapple...chopped pecans... 
streusal topping...whatever sounds good to you. Put a few bits of butter on top  so they'll brown pretty.
If you make the potatoes ahead of time and refrigerate them, you'l need to bake them loosely covered at about 350 until they are warm, then remove foil and turn the heat up to 400 to crisp the tops.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 8, 2006)

Like Contance say make a mashed sweet potato or puree Grand Marnier is also really good in them.


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2006)

This is still my favorite DC recipe: (Konditor's sweet potatoes in orange cups)
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/27449-post30.html


----------



## mish (Jul 9, 2006)

Sweet potatoes make a wonderful filling for ravioli with a sage-butter sauce.

Sweet Potato Pancakes with sour cream and applesauce.

Sweet Potato Fries - I spray the wedges with cooking spray and sprinkle with chili powder or paprika. Bake on a cookie sheet at about 375 till cooked through. (I may try sprinkling the wedges with lime juice next time.)

Thanksgiving, I either make an apple, yam, marshmallow bake or sweet potato balls. Cook & mash the taters, add s&p, a dab of butter, a drip of orange juice, roll them up, and insert a mini marshmallow in the center. You can roll the balls in finely-chopped pecans, and omit the marshmallow.  Bake on a baking sheeet at 350 till heated through.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 9, 2006)

This idea is one that catches people off-gaurd, and yet, it's so natural.

Baked Sweet Potato Pie in the Skin

*Ingredients: *

3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
2 large eggs
6 large Sweet Potatoes
1/2 can (6 fl. oz.) Evaporated Milk
LIghtly pierce the sweet potato skins with a fork in multiple places.
Bake the sweet potatoes in the microwave until they are soft to the touch.  Remove and cut in half lengthwise.  Carefully scoop out the sweet potato meat and mash.  You should have about 2 cups of mashed sweet potatoes.  Set the skins aside.

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees.
Combine the sweet potatoes and other ingredients in a large bowl.   Place the skins onto a parchment covered baking sheet.  Spoon the filling back into the skins and place into the oven.  Bake for 1 hr.  Test with a toothpick.  If it comes out clean, it's done.  Serve with the meal.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SharonT (Jul 17, 2006)

I usually serve this with a pork tenderloin and a creamy blue cheese sauce; it’s also great with chicken:
Sweet Potato Ratatouille
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 cups sweet potato, peeled and diced
1/2 red onion, diced (about 2/3 cup)
2/3 cup green bell pepper, diced
2/3 cup red bell pepper, diced
1/2 cup chicken stock
1 cup zucchini, diced
2 tablespoons butter
salt and seasoned pepper to taste
In medium saucepan heat olive oil over medium-high heat.  Add sweet potato and red onion and sauté for about 3 minutes until tender.  Add the peppers and chicken stock and cook for 2 more minutes.  Add the zucchini and cook 1 minute.  Stir in the butter until melted.  Add salt and seasoned pepper to taste.
Makes 10 (1/2-cup) servings.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm running out of ink printing out these recipes...I LOVE sweet potatos.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 17, 2006)

I love sweet potatoe fries dipped in marshmallow and sweet potatoe soup seasoned with nutmeg.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2006)

Sweet potatoes mashed with jsut a touch of either brown sugar, ginger, honey, or all three makes a perfect bed on which to serve savory chicken or pork strips.  The sweet and complex of the bright orange veggie compliments a savory chicken that has been rubbed with sage, rosemary, oregano, garlic, salt, black pepper, or some combination of the herbs and spices.  Throw in something green as a side dish.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 17, 2006)

Shaheen: 

(1) Peel and cube the sweet potatoes into 1" cubes. Boil in water until almost cooked ( about 8- 9 minutes, if I remember rightly) then drain and cool - iced water will stop the cooking. 
Sprinkle with salt. 
Heat some ghee in a frying pan, and add a generous tbsp of Panch Puran. Shake once then add the potato cubes. Cook for a minute or two until the cubes are impregnated with the spices. 

(2) Have you got a recipe for Potato Boonda (or Bonda, I'm not quite sure) - basically, mashed potato with a little garlic and turmeric, wrapped round some spicy peas and coriander leaf, then dipped in a Besan flour batter and deep fried. Use SWEET potatoes and they even more delicious!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 17, 2006)

I will find the recipie, but I LOVE sweet potato pancakes! They are great savory with dinner, or even for breakfast, yumm.


----------

